# Call of Duty 4 DirectX Error



## rami560 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi, I'm having problems playing any games on my PC.
My specs are: 

MS-6758 Motherboard
1 GB RAM
152 GB Hard Drive
Club Nvidia GeForce 7600GT Graphics
3.20 GHz Intel Pentium 4

I tried installing Call of Duty 4 and it comes up with the message "DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error. Check the readme for possible solutions."

I have been trying to find an answer to this problem for ages. All the other games I try to install don't work either - with Battlefield 2 and a few of the other games I tried installing, the screen flashes black and then nothing happens.

Thanks!


----------



## like 45 ninjas. (Mar 25, 2008)

did you try reinstalling directx?
if that doesnt work try reinstalling your graphics card drivers


----------



## rami560 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah I did - i got the november 2007 directx - is that good enough or is there a newer one?


----------



## Treasurerat (Dec 14, 2004)

i had an issue like that..but i just did a sys restore date before the problem occured...it worked for me but i cannot explain why...running xp pro


----------



## rami560 (Oct 20, 2007)

I cannot do a system restore because this has been an ongoing problem for some time now - i think it was a year before all my games stopped working. I also intitally had a Nvidia FX 5600 - where everything worked, then stopped. Thats the reason i upgraded in the first place to the Club 7600 GT but its still not working... help please!:up:


----------

